# New Tarmac SL4



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

Due out in May. New Red, 404 Firecrest tubulars... $9000.


----------



## GTR2ebike (Jun 30, 2011)

Now that is tempting. Wish I rode on the road enough to justify it.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Wow... last time I saw a frameset I liked that much, I bought it. 2011 Tarmac Pro in Project Black.

Any word on frameset availability? (and in what color schemes?)

Thanks for posting, BTW.


----------



## rcjunkie3000 (Sep 5, 2009)

My raceblack SL4 never came in. Ordered back in December and just last week I was told the ship didn't have my order. 

I wonder what other colors are due out. That stealth black is tempting. Hopefully frameset will be sold separately. Anymore colors due out?


----------



## feeex (Dec 6, 2011)

I love Specialized bikes and ride a Tarmac myself but that's a bit boring isn't it. No imagination....


----------



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

AFAIK, this is the only one coming out soon, and only as a complete bike. I will post if I hear anything else.


----------



## Adrianinkc (Nov 13, 2011)

Super hot!


----------



## dcorn (Sep 1, 2011)

Sounds like the '11 SL3 LTD. Love that flat black with gloss decals.


----------



## RRRoubaix (Aug 27, 2008)

That is very very cool.


----------



## ralph1 (May 20, 2006)

I like this frameset colour.


----------



## jesperjes (Sep 7, 2010)

pdainsworth said:


> Due out in May. New Red, 404 Firecrest tubulars... $9000.


If I only had the money... That's an awesome looking bike


----------



## GTR2ebike (Jun 30, 2011)

It's on specialized.com, I'm so tempted. Must stay away from LBS.


----------



## RUFUSPHOTO (Oct 14, 2010)

There are only 300 of these available and most have already been pre ordered.


----------



## Imaking20 (Mar 2, 2012)

I'll take 2
















































I need to borrow someone's check book.


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

Is the matte stealthy black mainly an American thing? I notice that them Euros don't go ga ga over all these "project black" bikes as much. Reaction to black bikes is like the reaction to an ugly chick with cleavage, ie, initial response is "hot", followed by "I'd do her if ya put a bag over it":thumbsup:


----------



## dcorn (Sep 1, 2011)

Kinda weird that this bike has the full new 2012 model Red group, but the other S-works bike with Red has the old stuff on it and the S-works crank.


----------



## Devastazione (Dec 8, 2011)

Wow !!!


----------



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

dcorn said:


> Kinda weird that this bike has the full new 2012 model Red group, but the other S-works bike with Red has the old stuff on it and the S-works crank.


Probably because Spesh doesn't have new rings ready to go for the new Red group. However, the new derailleur seems to work well with the old rings on my bike.


----------



## Devastazione (Dec 8, 2011)

aclinjury said:


> Is the matte stealthy black mainly an American thing? I notice that them Euros don't go ga ga over all these "project black" bikes as much.


I would have loved to have my 2012 Roubaix in matte black for my market ( italy). My dealer told me it was supposed to be matte black but he actually did'nt know better. It's been a disappointment,I've first saw and tested the bike in the USA and it was matte black, I was so happy,now I have 3 Specialized bikes all 3 of them white and glossy black...

Anyway..this Tarmac is to die for. These matte black bikes don't get old as quickly as the usual fancy or race painted ones.


----------

